# wtb heaver



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Looking to buy a heaver let me know what you have and how much you are looking for must be able to ship or meet in md area.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

John81 said:


> Looking to buy a heaver let me know what you have and how much you are looking for must be able to ship or meet in md area.


Casting Wt. range ?

Spinning or Conventional ?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

8oz+ it's a heaver...and conv...


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

I have a Purglas 400-5 for $300 and a 1509 for $275. Both built by Nick at TW's. Pm me your phone # if you want some pics.


----------

